# Gifted Kids - When your kids' intelligence becomes a parenting challenge - help?



## allgood921

I have a 6 year old step daughter who I, as well as her BM, believe may be gifted. She has yet to be 'diagnosed' by a specialist but the signs are pretty clear.
She is BEYOND the 'normal' level of education for kids her age. Her reading level is at a Grade Level 10 or 11, her comprehension of the material she reads matches the Grade Level. Her math is mid to late elementary (Can tell time, add, subtract, basic fractions, little multiplying) She can write, spell, and count well past 100.

The problem we have ran into recently is find age appropriate material for her when it comes to her reading. How do you find a book that a kid will enjoy and not peel through in 5 seconds when their reading level is 10 more years advance than they are in maturity?



We would like to keep her reading material appropriate but challenging just the same. Does anybody know of any chapter books that would be age appropriate for a 6 year old but of a high reading level?


----------



## SerenityNow

Chronicles if Narnia, Little House of the Prairie, Anne of Green Gables, The Warriors series (which I kind of think is crap, but my kids liked it at that age), The Guardians of Gahool series, The Indian in the Cupboard or anything by Lynn Reid Banks, anything by Beverly Cleary, Betsy Tacy, The Secret Garden, a Little Princess, Noelle Streetfield's books, Moomin Trolls. 
I'm sure a children's librarian could come up with loads more. 

My younger DD read and loved The Series of Unfortunate Events at that age, but they are kind of dark an wouldn't be suitable for every child. Both my girls read the Harry Potter series around age 6/7/8, books 6 and 7 were a little rough for my more sensitive one.


----------



## Dream.dream

I was the same and I'd say stick to classics . Narnia , The Lord of the rings , little house on the prairie, 

I would get yourself a library card and maybe pre screen some books from the teen section see if you think it's appropriate


----------



## River54

https://www.barnesandnoble.com/reading-level-reading-books-lexile/search.asp

It is fairly helpful trying to find stuff. If you don't know the level, they give you example text to read to judge the reading level.

Also - side note - you may want to get her tested, and possibly interact with other kids that have the same abilities, some kids to relate to.


----------



## OmarsMum

Did you try to engage her in something new? Like learning a new language or a musical instrument? 

My son is younger, I wouldnt say he is gifted, but he's advanced for his age, we started piano lessons recently to keep him occupied, he's bilingual, our housekeeper is from the Philippines, she's teaching him to speak Tagalog as a 3rd language.

All what he's learning at pre-school seems basic compared to what he already knows, I dont want him to get bored, this is why we're trying to find new things to keep him occupied. 

You can also look for a parenting book about gifted children, I think you can get some ideas on how to parent her, I already bought a book, but I didnt start reading it.


----------



## Septie

Oh dear, I can imagine! Some great suggestions in the earlier posts (but I wouldn't consider Lord of the Rings really appropriate subject matter for a 6 year old) When you say "her level of comprehension matches the Grade Level", what do you mean - grade 10/11 or Grade 1/2? Most materia
I'd also suggest have her learn another language, then maybe she'll read more appropriate books for perhaps another year lol.


----------



## lindseymw

With Joshua, he reads things that he is interested in. We have got him Volcanoes & Earthquakes book which so far as covered the excavation of Pompeii, tectonic plates & Mt St Helens

He has also picked up Chemistry & The Elements book from the School library.

Joshua is reading far above his age and cannot stand reading books designed for a 4 year old. He is not one for Story Books, he likes facts & figures.

We are starting to teach him French as well just keep him occupied.


----------



## Rachel_C

Have a look in the 8-12 section at the library or book shop, as well as children's classics. I wouldn't recommend looking in the teen section; books in there tend not to be much more advanced than the 8-12s in terms of language and style, they generally just contain more adult content - sex, drugs etc.


----------



## MummyMana

If she's interested in reading and books perhaps you could suggest to her she has a go at writing her own :)


----------



## Racheldigger

I was a very early and ludicrously gifted reader, so I can speak from experience when agreeing with Septie that you need to screen reading material very carefully when choosing for someone whose reading age is well ahead of their physical age. I would be wary of The Hobbit, let alone The Lord of the Rings, and also avoid versions of adult books that have supposedly been redacted for children - I still remember hiding my copy of King Solomon's Mines behind my parents' wardrobe, where it remained till we moved house when I was eight, because having got to the gruesome bit, I couldn't have it in the room with me. The Wind in the Willows, Peter Pan and the Winnie-the-Pooh books, if you don't have these already, combine child-friendly subject material with challenging language.


----------



## Foogirl

Enid Blyton, the Enchanted wood series. A great appeal to all ages!


----------



## kerrie24

I used to love Enid Blyton books!

Our seven year old has read the Roald dahl and Harry potter series and is now onto lemony snicket.I have a book with lots of Enid Blyton stories for christmas for her.


----------



## Tigerlily01

Sorry, I don't have any specific suggestions, but I was in this situation as a kid, and one thing I'd like to point out is that just because her reading level is advanced doesn't mean she won't still enjoy some of the books her peers are reading, since the subject matter may appeal. I understand the desire to challenge her to keep her interested, but an occasional "easy" book isn't necessarily a bad thing if she enjoys it.


----------



## discoclare

Alice in Wonderland and Alice Through the Looking Glass were books that I enjoyed at a young age.


----------



## aimee-lou

Was going to say Enid Blyton or Roald Dahl. 

Enid Blyton did things like Faraway Tree, as well as Malory Towers and Famous five/Secret Seven. 

Roald Dahl - Charlie and the chocolate Factory, BFG, George's marvellous medicine. There's loads!!!


----------

